# pex piping (versus copper) - any horror stories?



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm replacing some corroded copper pipes in my basement and am thinking about using pex.

I don't have any experience with pex, anyone here have any horror stories with it?


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Nope been using pex for 7 years no problems
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

the stuff is awesome! Easy and fast.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

I also switched a few years back and I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

We almost did pex when we built our house. I really liked the color coded pipes and manifold system. The only bad things I ever read about it was faulty crimps. That was primarily the fault if the install job and not the product though. 

My mom and dad had pex done when they re-did their piping and have had no problems. 

Posted from my iPhone.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

its a flat out better product than copper....use it and don't look back


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

thanks for the feedback everyone


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I know a number of people in the healthcare/research fields who highly recommend against using pex for potable water systems.

Just a quick Google why:
http://www.chemaxx.com/polytube1.htm

Now, one of them suggested that something else will most likely kill you before the chemicals added to your water by PEX, but still won't use it. His reasoning? Cancer sucks. Why add to the already too high chemical load we are exposed to in todays world?


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

ESOX said:


> I know a number of people in the healthcare/research fields who highly recommend against using pex for potable water systems


Yeah, I think I need to research that aspect, that is disturbing.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

I used it to install my outdoor wood burner. Pretty easy to use, install when pex is warm for easy handling. Easy to cut, easy to crimp. Expands instead of bursting in the cold.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

I'll take Pex over copper any day.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

RichP said:


> Yeah, I think I need to research that aspect, that is disturbing.


http://www.cancer.org/Treatment/Tre...ativeMedicine/HerbsVitaminsandMinerals/copper

"Other studies have found that high copper levels in the blood were linked with cancer and other diseases"

"some claim that copper promotes cancer growth"

I'm nearly certain that you could google just about any material with "cancer" at the end and you could find a study somewhere that would link the two.


----------



## Nascar31Fan (Jan 4, 2005)

Had it in my last house and only "issue" was in the winter when using hot water upstairs (2nd level, colonial), it would make a ticking sound because of the expansion from cold "pipes" to the hot water. Was told it was probably due to a lack of insulation where those pipes ran along an exterior wall.
Would certainly use it again, though.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree with sweatyspartan. I just did a quick google search on "hazards of copper piping" and came up with a ton of websites. 

There isn't much out there that hasnt had a study done on it, and is known to cause some form of cancer/disease.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

ESOX said:


> I know a number of people in the healthcare/research fields who highly recommend against using pex for potable water systems.
> 
> Just a quick Google why:
> http://www.chemaxx.com/polytube1.htm
> ...


This has to be one of the most ridiculous things out there, but then again some believe global warming exists too. Don't forget your copper straw next time you goto mcdonalds or 7eleven and buy a soft drink. Wouldn't want you to use that cancer causing plastic straw now......:lol:

Pex has been around for more than 30+ years, it just became economically feasible when copper went thru the roof. Its been used in hydronic floor warming for decades and is the only 50 yr guaranteed product on the market. The medical field got away from copper( and used pex) as much as it could decades ago, thats also where sharkbite fittings came from.


----------

